# gutes design für db-klasse



## Guest (22. Jan 2005)

hallo!

wie würde ein gutes design für eine db klasse aussehen?

ich habe das alles sehr 'statisch' für eine mysql-db angelegt.
wäre schön das ein wenig 'dynamischer' zu machen, damit 
wenn eine andere db (zb. oracle) ins spielt kommt der
programmier bzw.- änderungsaufwand nicht hoch ist...

gibt es da eine art connection-pool wo zb. eine oracle-
db-implementierung wenig aufwand macht?

wie löst ihr die probleme? wäre für rat dankbar!

gondor(..)


----------



## foobar (23. Jan 2005)

Guckst du hier http://java.sun.com/blueprints/patterns/DAO.html


----------



## Gast (23. Jan 2005)

@foobar

*uff* sieht kompliziert aus...

gibt es evtl. ne leichtere und verständlichere version?

thx,


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Jan 2005)

ehrlich gesagt versteh ich nicht ganz was du willst? was heisst "statisch"??

meinst O/R Wrapper (Hibernate, JDO, Castor) -> bei denen kannst du die unterliegende DB im allgemeinen ohne Probleme auswechseln

wenn du sauber arbeitest, dann reicht bei JDBC eine Änderung der Connection-Parameter [DataSource + JNDI ist da hilfreich], du musst aber immer aufpassen, dass dein SQL so einigermassen SQL-92-konform ist...


----------

